# Red River Icefishing...



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Anybody fishing the Red River through the ice this year? We were out this weekend and each limited out on some nice 18-20" eyes... I will post pictures later tonight. Craig

The Pics r missing 1 fish, he got ate for lunch...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

One walleye pic from the river. When I actually remember to bring the camera.








My buddy Andy with a river football.
Both fish were released. In fact I don't keep any river fish.
Will have a ton of pics to post in a month or so when the ice melts and the real eye fishin begins.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Them r some nice eyes u guys got...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice work wingmaster, You look like a couple of familiar guys, i might have to ask your little bro where you hotspot is down there


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

when fishing the red for eyes in the winter do you try to find a current brake or something because i live up in grand forks and am thinking about trying it but was just wondering what makes for your guys' success.

really great fish by the way :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

How much ice is on the river? I get freaked fishing on rivers. Ice conditions seem like the vary so much. Nice looking batch of walleyes!


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I would say the average thickness is 16-24", we have found some spot with 6" of ice too.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Thanx again for the fillets, Craig, I'll let you know how they taste.

Good luck on the river this weekend, wish I could be there.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

averyghg,
Those two fish were caught in 4 1/2 ft. of water with 2 ft. of ice. My brothers won't know where I'm at unless I tell them. My hotspots change daily.

honkerslayr, 
Inside bend, current breaks, deep holes, are good places to start. I will try anywhere. You would be suprised where a walleye will bite on the river. Pretty much anywhere. You just have to put in the time and you will find them.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well thanks wingmaster i appreciate the tidbits. i usually just fish it fo :beer: r cats w/out the ice but am looking to try something new and close to town thanks and good luck!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I grew up off the Red River and can say I have honestly never fished it in the winter. Just the Sheyenne - cool pics!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

chris did you grow in fargo??


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

haha are you guys chopping those up at work


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> chris did you grow in fargo??


Yes. North Fargo by Edgewood golf course


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Norm70 said:
> 
> 
> > chris did you grow in fargo??
> ...


WOODCREST PIMPIN.


----------

